# Problème de connexion internet / résolution de noms DNS



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un souci sur un MacBook Pro sous OS X Lion.
Que ce soit en Ethernet, Wi-Fi, ou 3G, je ne peux plus me connecter à internet. Dans le terminal, j'ai tenté de taper "ping www.google.fr", et là, pas de réponse (alors que sur un mac à coté, ça fonctionne). Par contre, en tapant "ping 74.125.132.94" (adrese IP de Google) ça fonctionne nickel.

Connexion au Mac App Store, Safari, Teamviewer, rien ne fonctionne.

J'ai testé sur une nouvelle session, idem.

J'ai redémarré le mac avec Cmd+R, et j'ai regardé si mon accès internet fonctionnait ici, en allant dans "obtenir de l'assistance", et là ça marchait. C'est donc bien propre au système.

Je suis allé dans Macintosh HD/System/Library/, j'ai copié le dossier SystemConfiguration sur le bureau puis j'ai supprimé ce dossier de son emplacement d'origine. Après reboot, idem.

J'ai appelé Apple, qui m'a dit de faire ces manipulations, et, vu que rien n'a fonctionné, ils me disent de... réinstaller le système. C'est un poste en production chez un de mes clients, et franchement ça me fait peur de tout réinstaller...

Petit indice, avant ce problème de connexion, mon client avait de grosses lenteurs lors de l'ouverture de partages réseau. 

En cherchant sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé ce topic (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/access-smb-vers-serveur-windows-long-759982.html), dans lequel un utilisateur a exécuté la commande sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist pour désactiver le service bonjour.

Je l'ai donc fait, et la connexion aux serveurs était de nouveau rapide. J'ai fait tout ça en télémaintenance, j'aivais toujours accès à internet après exécution de la commande, et, environ 15 minutes après, plus de connexion, et c'est là que j'ai commencé à être ennuyé...

J'aimerais bien pouvoir réactiver ce service Bonjour, mais je ne sais pas comment faire (ça serait pour vérifier si ma connexion internet pourrait revenir grâce à cela...

Ma demande est compliquée, j'en conviens, mais je ne sais plus quoi faire.. D'un coté, Apple qui répond par la solution la plus radicale et la plus simple pour eux, réinstaller, et de l'autre, mon client qui a payé 349 euros d'Apple Care qui comprend pas pourquoi il peut pas être dépanné plus simplement que ça...

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre aide.

Tony


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

La réactivation se fait par : 
sudo launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist

Relèves tu des erreurs dans system.log ?


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse 

J'ai effectivement tenté cette commande, avec le commutateur "-w" aussi, mais toujours pas d'accès à internet. Pour les erreurs, je ne suis pas devant le Mac, il est à 1:30 de route de mon bureau, et le client n'est pas très à l'aise avec les manipulations... 

Quel type d'erreur je pourrais être cencé trouver ? Ce fichier system.log, tu le trouves où ? (je n'ai jamais réussi à faire une recherche sur tous les fichiers sur Mac OS X. Je tape Cmd+F, je tape system.log, et aucun résultat)

(Et depuis qu'Apple m'a demandé de virer le dossier systempreferences, c'est super, je n'ai plus accès à mes connexions réseau.. Et je ne peux pas replacer ce dossier à son emplacement d'origine, j'ai un code erreur 36..


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

Le fichier se trouve à : /private/var/log

Mais le plus simple pour y accéder, c'est d'utiliser l'appli Console

Le code erreur 36 signifie que tu as une erreur I/O. C'est certainement un problème de droits. Comment procèdes tu pour faire la copie, à l'aide du Finder, ou en mode ligne de commande. Perso, je pense qu'il faut utiliser le mode ligne de commande (avec sudo)


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Merci de ton aide.

Ca va pas être évident au téléphone... J'ai essayé avec une sauvegarde TimeMachine, et pareil, même message d'erreur...

J'en profite pour poser une autre question : Connais-tu un moyen de faire une recherche sur un fichier ou un dossier du système ?

Je n'ai aucun résultat quand je fais une recherche du dossier systempreferences, ni system.log, c'est embêtant..


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

oui, dans le terminal :

sudo find / -name "system.log" -print

Attention au MAJ/min


----------



## wip (8 Août 2012)

DNS Changer ?


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

Sinon, as tu essayé de modifier le fichier hosts ? (quand tu auras accès à internet)

Je te rappelle la localisation /etc/hosts
Tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes : sudo pico /etc/hosts


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Merci SDION pour l'info, j'essaierai ça pour les recherches 
Concernant le fichier hosts, c'est quelque chose que j'aurais pu regarder aussi, en effet, mais qu'est-ce qui aurait pû me gêner dedans ? Même s'il y avait une entrée IP / Serveur, ça ne me bloquerait pas ma connexion avec d'autres serveurs je pense (enfin je ne suis plus très sûr de moi là..)

DNS Changer me servirait à quoi ? Je peux changer les DNS à la main dans la configuration de mes cartes réseau, il me semble. J'ai aussi lu que ce n'était pas très fiable.

Merci pour votre aide en tous cas, vous répondez vite


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

Quand je parlais de fichier hosts, je pensais à ton premier problème, où tu accédais à tes sites via l'@IP. Et comme tu le disais (à juste titre) que le problème est d'ordre de la résolution DNS... Et ce n'est pas certain que le problème provienne du Mac 

Maintenant, il me semble, qu'il faut remettre le dossier déplacé. As tu fait selon ma proposition (copie dans le terminal, avec sudo)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 si tu peux pinguer l'adresse IP de Google, c'est que la connexion est ok.

En revanche si tu ne peux pas pinguer www.google.com c'est parce que il manque l'étape DNS, qui convertit le nom en adresse IP.

Donc regarde ce sujet pour voir si ça t'apporte quelque chose :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/wifi-se-deconnecte-tous-le-temps-1173272.html#post12192492

NB : même sans serveur DNS, si la connexion est ok, on peut pinguer des adresses IP distantes, ou utiliser des services qui n'ont pas besoin de la conversion DNS : *iChat* par exemple !


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

SDION :

Le problème vient du Mac, puisque les autres Macs du réseau et les PC n'ont pas de problème 

Pour le fichier hosts, oui, j'ai bien compris, mais je n'ai aucun site qui fonctionne, même le Mac App Store ne s'ouvre pas, l'iTunes Store, idem, la télémaintenance avec TeamViewer, idem..

Pour redéplacer le dossier, j'aurais pu essayer oui, mais au moment o^j'ai lu ta réponse, j'avais déjà commencé la réinstall du système.. Donc j'attends là... Le pire, c'est que l'install m'estime un temps à 60 heures.. comme si il retéléchargeait tout. Bref, ça tourne, on attend demain matin.

Renaud31 :

Oui, la connexion internet est Ok, c'est la résolution des noms qui ne passe plus. J'ai voulu (un peu plus tôt) mettre d'autres DNS à la main, mais le problème, c'est que c'était après déplacement du dossier systempreferences, suivant les conseils d'Apple, et que depuis, je ne peux plus accéder aux paramètres réseau du Mac..

Donc, réinstall en cours, je vous tiens au courant de l'avancée de la chose

Merci à tous en tous cas


----------



## SDION (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors... Wait and see


----------



## TonyT (9 Août 2012)

La réinstallation du système à résolu mon problème d'accès au net et de menteurs de connexion aux partages SMB, youpi !

Par contre, on ne peut plus ouvrir Safari. Un message comme quoi Safari s'est fetmé apparaît, et on ne peut cliquer que sur relancer ou ignorer.

J'ai réparé les autorisations du disque, rien a faire..

Le reste à l'air de fonctionner, je vais approfondir mes recherches pour Safari. En attendant, je lui ai collé un Firefox. 

Merci en tous cas à vous tous pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 va chercher dans ta session Bibliothèque / Préférences  le fichier : com.apple.Safari.plist

Ne le supprime pas, mais déplace le sur le bureau.

Relance Safari.


----------



## TonyT (9 Août 2012)

Merci pour l'info 

J'ai passé cette information par mail à mon client, il n'a pas trouvé ce fichier. Je prendrai la main sur son mac demain, je regarderai.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il y est forcément.

Si c'est un Mac sous Lion/ML, la biblio de l'user est masquée : il faut maintenir Alt enfoncé, et cliquer sur "Aller" dans le menu du Finder pour la révéler.








Tu peux aussi "réinitialiser Safari".... (menu Safari)


----------



## TonyT (9 Août 2012)

Oui, j'ai vérifié sur mes macs, je l'ai bien vu. Et j'ai aussi pris soin de lui expliquer la manip avec la touche Alt pour voir la bibliothèque. Je pense qu'il n'a pas bien vu. Je regarderai sur son poste demain, je vous tiens au courant  (Que contient ce fichier d'ailleurs ? Toutes les préférences de Safari ? Dossier de téléchargement, page d'accueil, etc ?)

Edit : Comment avez-vous appris toutes ces astuces ? (les commandes pour désactiver Bonjour par exemple, la manipulation des fichiers de prefs, etc), par des formations ? Ou juste par de l'utilisation et de la découverte en autodidacte ?

Sur Windows je n'ai aucun problème, et je voudrais pouvoir acquérir ce niveau sur Mac OS, mais les sources ont l'air beaucoup plus difficiles à trouver. Et Apple n'aide pas vraiment quand on les appelle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Je pense que ce fichier contient tout, car quand on le mets sur le bureau, on obtient au lancement un Safari "neuf", vierge.

On peut "visiter" ce fichier avec Quicklook (barre d'espace) et constater, même si c'est du chinois, qu'on y voit tout l'historique, des "bookmarks", etc...

A noter que tous ces fichiers .plist se récréent automatiquement au premier lancement de l'appli après qu'on les ait supprimés.

Concernant les fichiers de préf : c'est la "routine", apprise pour ma part ici-même sur ce forum.


----------



## TonyT (9 Août 2012)

Ok, merci bien 

Donc les "bookmarks" seront supprimés ? J'essaierai de les réimporter. Mais déjà je vais essayer de relancer Safari  Je vous tiens au courant, merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Oui, Safari sera vierge, plus rien.


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Test effectué, j'ai supprimé les fichiers plist qui étaient propres à safari, et toujours pareil, Safari ne se lance pas. Idem sur une autre session. Peut-on télécharger Safari quelque part ? (Je n'ai pas trouvé)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 système minimum pour Safari 5.1.7 : 10.7.3, d'après : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ne pas charger sur la page d'Apple, ça envoie une version Windows (.exe)

Ici ça marche :

http://safari-snow-leopard.softonic.fr/mac

Il est possible de tester le Safari téléchargé sans supprimer l'autre : ouvrir le .dmg, mais ne pas déplacer le Safari dans le dossier appli à la racine du disque. (par exemple le mettre dans le dossier appli de l'user)

Si le nouveau Safari marche :

- retirer l'icône de l'ancien Safari du dock
- supprimer l'ancien Safari du dossier applis
- déplacer le nouveau vers le dossier appli
- le lancer et "garder l'icone dans le dock"


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

Je ne peux pas l'ouvrir, il requiert Mac OS X 10.6... Je suis en 10.7.4..

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui est sous OS X Lion pourrait me faire une archive de son safari.app, et me le déposer sur ce site ? : http://demo.ovh.com/fr

Il suffit de cliquer sur "Choisir le fichier", puis de sélectionner le fichier zip, et de l'envoyer. Une fois le fichier sur le serveur, un lien est généré, il ne vous reste plus qu'à me le communiquer.

Je vous en serais très reconnaissant !

J'ai envoyé mon safari à mon client, mais je suis en 10.8, donc c'est mort..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Il marchait jusqu'à 10.7.3 :


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

J'ai tenté un truc :

J'ai toujours ma sauvegarde TimeMachine d'avant mon passage en 10.8. J'ai récupéré mon safari.app, je lui ai envoyé, et même problème. J'appelle Apple, sans grand espoir..


----------



## SDION (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Heureux de voir que tes problèmes se résorbent 

Les fichiers plist c'est un peu comme la base de registres de Windows, mais à l'envers.
Sous Windows, tu utilises la BdR pour pour personnaliser l'application, mais il est toujours délicat de modifier cette base, parce que des données de l'application sont aussi stockée. Sous OSX, seule la personnalisation se trouve dans les fichiers plist. Ce qui fait qui si une appli plante sans "raison", une bonne méthodologie est de virer ce fichier. Celui-ci est recréé automatiquement avec les valeurs par défaut.

Mieux, et comme l'explique, Renaud31, au lieu de virer ce fichier, tu le déplaces... ainsi tu gardes tes persos. Le fichier plist est un fichier xml

Tu vois, là, OS X est largement plus cool que Windows

Désolé de la désynchro de mon message, il était en mode brouillon, en attendant le retour d'internet


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

Merci de vos réponses.

Et Hop, Apple me demande d'emmener le Mac dans un Apple Store... Le plus proche est à 80 Km de chez nous, c'est un Mac en production, bref, ça m'embête beaucoup...

J'ai pas de solution et le client s'impatiente de plus en plus :/


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

Problème résolu !

J'ai insisté auprès d'Apple pour avoir le niveau 2, et on m'a donné un lien pour télécharger un pkg de Safari pour Lion. C'est un fichier qu'il sont probablement mis à ma disposition pour l'occasion, (http://swcdn.apple.com/content/down...nbldi18zcrqo8a8uq88rnjushqliu/Safari6Lion.pkg), mais je leur reproche de ne pas pouvoir le télécharger nous mêmes.

Bref. Après installation, du pkg, Safari s'est bien relancé (Youhou !) J'ai réimporté mes signets, et tout refonctionne nickel.

Un grand merci à vous tous pour votre aide et votre soutien, je commence tout juste à faire de la prestation sur Mac OS, je n'hésiterai pas à revenir sur ce forum pour poser d'autres questions et pour apporter de l'aide si je peux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Excellent, très bonne nouvelle !

Bonne continuation 

(et merci pour le lien  )


----------



## TonyT (10 Août 2012)

Merci  Comment puis-je modifier le titre de mon post, avec la mention [Résolu] ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

"Outils de la discussion", en haut.


----------

